# Tide turning towards NATO



## QC (Feb 10, 2010)

*Tide turning towards NATO in Afghanistan, defence chief Angus Houston says *

THE tide of war is turning in favour of the NATO-led coalition in Afghanistan and away from Taliban insurgents, Defence Force Chief Angus Houston says. 
In Senate Estimates hearings this morning, Air Chief Marshal Houston has given his most upbeat assessment yet of the security situation in the stricken country.

The additional deployment of 37,000 NATO troops and a more focused strategy and leadership were the main reasons, Air Chief Marshal Houston said in his opening statement.

The ADF chief's optimism stands in contrast to many media reports disparaging a deteriorating security situation where well-armed Taliban insurgents are able to strike at will, including inside the capital, Kabul.

"I'm of the opinion the tide is turning in Afghanistan," he told Estimates.

"There is now a comprehensive civil-military strategy being put in place that will enable the people of Afghanistan to build a better future for themselves.

"Central to this strategy is an innovative counter-insurgency approach, a focus on protecting the people of Afghanistan and a need to train the Afghan National Security forces so that they can independently manage their own security.''

Air Chief Marshal Houston said about 1550 Australian troops were currently serving in Afghanistan, most based in the south-central province of Oruzgan.

A further 850 ADF personnel were serving in the Middle East theatre of operations.

Eleven Australian soldiers have been killed in action in Afghanistan since 2001.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...gus-houston-says/story-e6frg6n6-1225828662400

There's been some positives in the posts and press lately.


----------



## AWP (Feb 10, 2010)

He may be right, but I'd like to see how this spring and summer go. I can think of some areas where his argument would fall flat.


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 10, 2010)

Be ye always wary of "upbeat assessments."


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 10, 2010)

7point62 said:


> Be ye always wary of "upbeat assessments."


Agree, but also recognise last ditch  "Battle of the Bulge/Tet Offensive" acts as a last gasp.


----------

